# What does it all mean?



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Ladies,looking to see if anybody can offer any advice.I have just been contacted by my clinic to say that we could be ready to start TX at the beginning of September. We are using donated eggs from a wonderful lady that we have got to know over the last 6 months or so. Anyway the clinic called to say that my donor was due to start her period on or around the 11th of August & that if she did they would contact me to tell me to stop taking my HRT on day 14 of our donor's cycle & that on day 5 or something I should have an internal scan,really got me confused but they said that they would post out everything that I needed to do & on what days, but they would wait for confirmation of our donor's cycle starting before doing so, but now they have been in touch & told me all this stuff I can't stop trying to get my head round it & just wondered if someone could perhaps explain it a little bit better so when I receive all the info I'm a bit more prepared for it.
Any info or advice would be sooooo much appreciated right now.
 
Thanks for taking the time to read this.
Lots of Love Klosie Girl xxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Klosie Girl

Congratulations on having found a wonderful donor !! You must be over the moon.How exciting and baffling for you!! It's a real mind bender isn't it? There's soooo much to take in and it's so difficult to remember everything when you are so excited, nervous, overwhelmed.

The simple thing to remember is to relax, breathe and remind yourself that you are about to embark on the journey of a lifetime!!

The clinic schedule will explain everything to you and of course you are among friends here on FF so keep asking questions along the way.

Each clinic differs, and of course each woman differs for a million reasons but simply put I think your cycle might go something like this ..... 

You need to synchronise with your donor so that your womb lining is boosted with hormones and is ready to recieve embryos 2/3 days after the egg collection. If you have no need to downreg because of your lack of ovaries then you go straight to the HRT, (or are you already on it) by tablet daily or injection to boost your womb lining so that you are ready to recieve your precious embryos 2/3 days after egg collection day. 

Before then your clinic will want to scan you, possible a few times to see how you are reacting to the HRT - do you need more, less or stay on the same dose. Your donor will also be scanned to see how she is reacting to the drugs, first the down regging and then the stimms when she is boosting her ovaries to produce follicles. I presume she will down reg for a few weeks and then you might both have a scan around the same time so your clinic can start her stimming. At this stage you can get a better idea of time scales as it can speed up at this stage if she reactw well, or it can delay if she needs a few extra days of injections.

You would normally stay on the HRT until instructed to stop after embryo transfer, and will usually have progesterone support at the same time (suppositories usually yucky but a necessary evil!!) 

Congrats again on finding a precious donor, wow, how brilliant for you. I wish you the very best of luck for your cycle!!! I'll be watching for news to see how you are doing.

Ginger xxxx


----------

